# Thomas Brooks on the holy heart’s detestation of secret sins



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 16, 2020)

The heart of a holy man rises against secret sins, against such as lie furthest off from the eye of man: Ps. cxix. 113, ‘I hate vain thoughts, but thy law do I love.’ What more secret than vain thoughts? and yet against these the heart of a holy man rises. ...

For more, see Thomas Brooks on the holy heart’s detestation of secret sins.


----------

